# Mmmmm...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

36inch DD breasts covered in warm, melted, rich belgian chocolate... inch long erect nipples studded with fine diamonds and decorated with fresh, whipped jersey cream...clean shaven pussy framed by an open crotched soft, fine italian leather thong... moist, plump, salty clitoris smothered in kentish, organic, blackberry jam.....This is not ordinary porn... this is M & S porn...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

36inch DD breasts covered in hot, melted, candle wax... inch long erect nipples clamped with fine diamond encrusted bulldog clips and decorated with fresh, whipped jersey cream...clean shaven pussy framed by an open crotched soft, fine italian leather studded thong and flicked gently with a cat o' nine tails... moist, plump, salty clitoris smothered in kentish, organic, blackberry jam.....This is not ordinary porn... this is S & M porn...

 :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Concerned.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

garyc said:


> Concerned.


Why?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Molehall said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned.
> ...


Well obviously they are marketing victims: tranposing their harmless sexual fantasies onto a failing retailer's TV advertising format.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

garyc said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


.......but for me, it's not a fantasy; it's for real.

Does that make a difference?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Molehall said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Molehall said:
> ...


If Marks and Spencers help you to get yer rocks off, that's your deal.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> 36inch DD breasts covered in hot, melted, candle wax... inch long erect nipples clamped with fine diamond encrusted bulldog clips and decorated with fresh, whipped jersey cream...clean shaven pussy framed by an open crotched soft, fine italian leather studded thong and flicked gently with a cat o' nine tails... moist, plump, salty clitoris smothered in kentish, organic, blackberry jam.....This is not ordinary porn... this is S & M porn...
> 
> :twisted:


This post is usless with out pics :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

garyc said:


> Molehall said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Read the small print; it's S & M, not M & S!

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------

